# ID For  a Hawthorne?



## mmcdaniel69 (Dec 4, 2011)

I just picked this bike up. Could someone tell me approximately what year it was manufactured?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 7, 2011)

Around 1958-65, Snyder built.


----------

